# Diving bridges??



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Has anyone ever done any diving at the bay bridge or 331 bridge? What's the vis like or is it even legal to dive Bridges?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

walkerj44 said:


> Has anyone ever done any diving at the bay bridge or 331 bridge? What's the vis like or is it even legal to dive Bridges?


I doubt it is legal to jump off bridges. 
Although if its doable, I'm sure people jump off the bridge your talking of at some point. 
But you could get in trouble for it especially if someone drives by and reports some one just jumped the bridge. You may have some visitors show up in a hurry. 


Jump it.........


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I think he meant diving as in scuba. this is the scuba section after all.


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

*Really?!! I hope you're kidding*

I never said anything about jumping off a bridge. The bridges start first at land in case you didn't know that. I guess the only way to dive a wreck a few miles out is to rent a helicopter and jump off then huh.


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

Thank you forever fishing. At least some people get it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My bad.
I'm an idiot


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

The vis wouldn't be good, I used to live right by it and never seen it really clear to where I wanted to dive it. There is a downed bridge beside it though....... Never know what might be in there


----------



## bowwilson (Oct 9, 2013)

Hahahaha oh Damn those 1st few post made me laugh Hahahaha wow


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

As long as there is no fishing allowed, it should be legal to dive. Don't expect great vis.


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

walkerj44 said:


> Has anyone ever done any diving at the bay bridge or 331 bridge? What's the vis like or is it even legal to dive Bridges?


The bay bridge is dive-able at times, usually late fall and winter has been the best for me. The best viz I've ever had was about 8ft. Make sure you tow a flag if your entering from shore.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Native Diver said:


> The bay bridge is dive-able at times, usually late fall and winter has been the best for me. The best viz I've ever had was about 8ft. Make sure you tow a flag if your entering from shore.


productive?...full of sharks?...what did you see/shoot?? worth doing again??


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> productive?...full of sharks?...what did you see/shoot?? worth doing again??


Yep!
YEP YEP!!
Just about any "Bottom dweller" one normally sees.:whistling: 
Yep!:yes:


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

No legality issues, but catching it when the vis is decent is gonna be tough.


----------

